# Fancy CT Male X Mixed CT Female



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Fancy CT Male X Mixed CT Female

Will add pics sooon.....


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

This is my second attempt, last time i lost all my frys because of lack of food.
This time i have micro-worm culture i hope this time i will be able to grow my betta frys.


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

*Male*

Male


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

*Love Hug*

Love Hug


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

*Eggs*

Eggs


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

*Week 1*

Week 1


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Awe cuties, what does the female look like? Pictures?


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

*female*

Female is mixed CT


----------



## FishMemory (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice! subbing I really want to see how this turns out.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Interesting, I wonder if any of your baby bettas will turn out to be grizzles (the color pattern of your female). I have a grizzle and I have been trying to figure out if the grizzle trait is dominant or recessive. So far, I haven't found anything on the internet.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a girl that kinda looks like her  It should be an interesting spawn


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

When i should move my betta fry's to grow-out tank?
I am changing 50% water weekly.
As i can see there some algae developing in my fry tank now, not a problem as i can see fry's are enjoying microorganism that grow on algae, all fry's are healthy and always full belly.


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

*Today's Pic*

Today's Pic


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats.  Hope some of them turn out to be as striking as the father!


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

yehhh i hope so


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I hope that some turn out like the mother, I still don't know if the grizzle pattern is dominant or recessive.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Your boy almost looks like one of those fringed tie dye 4th of july shirts  I am excited to see how your spawn turns out!


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeehhh i also want fry's to look like father, he is damn beautiful..
Let's see how many of those survives, i am trying my best..


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

*About 4 weeks Old*

Started showing dorsal fins...


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Subbing. Love crowntails. Both father and mother are very pretty!


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

Subbing I want to see how these fry turn out


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

*Above a month old*

Some Fry's looking as stunning as father


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

So sorry for wrong angled pics, i clicked it from my smartphone.

Shifted from BBS to Freezed dried bloodworms and they are eating bloodworms like a hungry monsters 

Some started showing dominance, will jar them this weekend..


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool, when did they spawn?
And when did you take father out?


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

They spawned over a month back, i removed father once Fry's were free swimming


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Crowntails are not my thing, but oh, that male...


----------

